# Finally...



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Danner, pls


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Danner, pls



Come hai fatto a sopravvivere senza di me?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Come hai fatto a sopravvivere senza di me?


In effetti son stato proprio bene


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In effetti son stato proprio bene
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Mi devi un caffè o ti sei scordato?


----------



## Blu71 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>




Felice di risentirti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi devi un caffè o ti sei scordato?


Io a te non devo proprio niente


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Felice di risentirti.







Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io a te non devo proprio niente


Beh....... BEH...... B E H . . . .


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (21 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



oh,ma che fine avevi fatto? comunque durante la tua assenza il milan ha fatto un sacco di punti eh


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> oh,ma che fine avevi fatto? comunque durante la tua assenza il milan ha fatto un sacco di punti eh



Potrei dire lo stesso


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (21 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Potrei dire lo stesso



per il bene del milan dovresti andartene di nuovo


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> per il bene del milan dovresti andartene di nuovo



Lascia stare la scaramanzia che ieri ho constatato una cosa incredibile LOL


----------



## prebozzio (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sali sul carro dei vincitori? 

Scherzo, bentornato!


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (21 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Lascia stare la scaramanzia che ieri ho constatato una cosa incredibile LOL



cioè?


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> cioè?



Mio padre per il nervoso che gli prende durante le partite ha iniziato ad avere la mania di tenere in mano qualcosa che varia da una penna ad una molletta, ultimamente ha evitato questa cosa solo per la partita col Cagliari. Ovviamente ora è obbligato a distruggere almeno un oggetto a partita


----------



## smallball (21 Febbraio 2013)

bentornato!!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh....... BEH...... B E H . . . .


Marescial, pls


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Marescial, pls


Ue guaglio' statt accuort


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ue guaglio' statt accuort


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



Come va in quel di napoli?


----------



## Blu71 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ue guaglio' statt accuort





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



Vi pago io il caffè.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vi pago io il caffè.



Splendidi è Napoletano, prima che ti paga il caffè ti ha già fregato 3 volte


----------



## Blu71 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Splendidi è Napoletano, prima che ti paga il caffè ti ha già fregato 3 volte



.....difficile fregare me, fidati.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Splendidi è Napoletano, prima che ti paga il caffè ti ha già fregato 3 volte


Danner, dormirai coi pesci


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Danner, dormirai coi pesci


Non l'ho capita


----------



## Blu71 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non l'ho capita



Darren è una minaccia in stile mafioso ......


----------

